# Anchor point suggestions?



## tm3

Just shot my first dozen or so shots today and figured it would be best to ask for help before going any farther.

I assume that shooting the SS is similar to archery in that a consistent anchor point aids accuracy.

What do you all recommend as an anchor point to start out with? I fiddled around with a few today but none really felt right (probably since all were new to me). I'd like to know what most think is most stable/accurate and best to start out with.

I need help with aiming also but see many threads already dealing with that.

Also, should the bands be cared for in any way to maximize useful life -- like cleaning, armor all, whatever?

Thanks!


----------



## jazz

Try chin or corner of the mouth. Somehow I think - but can not prove - that it is most suitable for beginners. However, note that these are not "beginner's anchor points", many experienced shooter use them too.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## tm3

jazz said:


> Try chin or corner of the mouth. Somehow I think - but can not prove - that it is most suitable for beginners. However, note that these are not "beginner's anchor points", many experienced shooter use them too.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Thanks! Just to be sure that I understand ..... base of thumb touches chin, or corner of mouth ..... correct?


----------



## romanljc

tm3 said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try chin or corner of the mouth. Somehow I think - but can not prove - that it is most suitable for beginners. However, note that these are not "beginner's anchor points", many experienced shooter use them too.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Just to be sure that I understand ..... base of thumb touches chin, or corner of mouth ..... correct?
Click to expand...

yes that's the way I do it thumb corner of mouth I make mine with sites that are adjustable so I usually don't have to change my anchor-point it helps.


----------



## raventree78

I usually anchor at my ear. Thumb to ear lobe. It is the most comfortable for me that way but really anything that does not interfere with your release and that you can draw to consistently should work


----------



## BushpotChef

For me, it's more about where my reference point is placing my ammo. I adjust my anchor point based on my setup, but my reference points never change. This keeps my sight picture the same, without having to do anything but lower or raise my anchor (higher to lower POI, Lower to raise POI) accordingly. For example with my favorite natural from Mr Brooks, I anchor to my cheek bone just under my eye and I'm dead on. However with my Pocket Predator S.E.R.E, my anchor point is the corner of my mouth. It ahould be noted that my natty is ott and almost exclusivley shoot my S.E.R.E. in ttf. This is why folks say if you want true accuracy from your slingshots you should stick with one frame and setup. The best video I've seen describing this is by Gamekeeper John on YouTube, here's the link, he really lays it down quite flat.

Happy shooting!






Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

It’s all about you, where you’re most comfortable and where you think you can duplicated it EXACTLY every time. Totally up to you but try to make it where there’s some reference point of the frame in your sight picture.


----------



## Wreck-it

I have to use different anchor points for different slingshots, to get my point of impact in-line with my point of aim. I am new as well, new to slingshots not shooting sports. Have shot a bow for years. Its a little different than a bow, you don't have the same adjustments. Gamekeeper John has a very good aiming video on YouTube that explains this very well. its a multiparty series on aiming. He breaks down how the anchor point, point of impact, point of aim, interact with each other, very well on paper. Keep playing you will get it.


----------



## Wreck-it

Welcome, wes


----------



## NaturalFork

I started with a cheekbone anchor and it worked well. Now I draw the bands well past my face and touch the band to my cheekbone.


----------



## tm3

BushpotChef said:


> For me, it's more about where my reference point is placing my ammo. I adjust my anchor point based on my setup, but my reference points never change. This keeps my sight picture the same, without having to do anything but lower or raise my anchor (higher to lower POI, Lower to raise POI) accordingly. For example with my favorite natural from Mr Brooks, I anchor to my cheek bone just under my eye and I'm dead on. However with my Pocket Predator S.E.R.E, my anchor point is the corner of my mouth. It ahould be noted that my natty is ott and almost exclusivley shoot my S.E.R.E. in ttf. This is why folks say if you want true accuracy from your slingshots you should stick with one frame and setup. The best video I've seen describing this is by Gamekeeper John on YouTube, here's the link, he really lays it down quite flat.
> 
> Happy shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


Great video! Thanks!

I'm not sure that I am understanding something that he does in the video, so let me ask. It looks like he is twisting the pouch sideways as he sets into his anchor point. That is, if I hold my SS vertically (forks pointing up) and pinch the pouch between my thumb and index finger, the pouch is vertical just like the forks and my index finger points towards the ground. If I rotate everything to horizontal, my index finger then points horizontal to the ground and still in the same orientation as the SS forks. To duplicate what I think I see in the video, from the horizontal orientation I would draw and ROTATE my "ammo hand" so that my index finger points towards the ground and then anchor my thumb at my mouth.

Is that in fact the right way to do it?


----------



## BushpotChef

tm3 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's more about where my reference point is placing my ammo. I adjust my anchor point based on my setup, but my reference points never change. This keeps my sight picture the same, without having to do anything but lower or raise my anchor (higher to lower POI, Lower to raise POI) accordingly. For example with my favorite natural from Mr Brooks, I anchor to my cheek bone just under my eye and I'm dead on. However with my Pocket Predator S.E.R.E, my anchor point is the corner of my mouth. It ahould be noted that my natty is ott and almost exclusivley shoot my S.E.R.E. in ttf. This is why folks say if you want true accuracy from your slingshots you should stick with one frame and setup. The best video I've seen describing this is by Gamekeeper John on YouTube, here's the link, he really lays it down quite flat.
> 
> Happy shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Great video! Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure that I am understanding something that he does in the video, so let me ask. It looks like he is twisting the pouch sideways as he sets into his anchor point. That is, if I hold my SS vertically (forks pointing up) and pinch the pouch between my thumb and index finger, the pouch is vertical just like the forks and my index finger points towards the ground. If I rotate everything to horizontal, my index finger then points horizontal to the ground and still in the same orientation as the SS forks. To duplicate what I think I see in the video, from the horizontal orientation I would draw and ROTATE my "ammo hand" so that my index finger points towards the ground and then anchor my thumb at my mouth.
> 
> Is that in fact the right way to do it?
Click to expand...

Good question, it's personal preference. With some styles it's necessary to twist the pouch, some folks find it adds a spin to the shot which helps stabilize it. I twist 45° when I shoot instinctive for example, but that's just a style I've developed over time and from watching other shooters. When I'm target shooting or hunting, I'm usually aiming and I use no twist at all.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114696-how-do-you-really-aim/

This relatively recent thread has A LOT of great info on aiming. Personally, I shoot very similarly to how Northerner describes his style in the above-linked thread. I settled on this style independently, after a lot of trial and error and missed shots. I am still building the confidence to try the longer draw "butterfly" styles of shooting. Legally, I am not allowed to hunt with a slingshot in my state. So for now, I shoot light ammo and I'm most concerned with consistent accuracy over raw power.


----------



## tm3

SLINGDUDE said:


> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114696-how-do-you-really-aim/
> 
> This relatively recent thread has A LOT of great info on aiming. Personally, I shoot very similarly to how Northerner describes his style in the above-linked thread. I settled on this style independently, after a lot of trial and error and missed shots. I am still building the confidence to try the longer draw "butterfly" styles of shooting. Legally, I am not allowed to hunt with a slingshot in my state. So for now, I shoot light ammo and I'm most concerned with consistent accuracy over raw power.


That is a great link, with links within. I'm sure I'll be referring to them frequently. Thanks!


----------

